

Sometimes you are truly better off starting from scratch - bootload
http://blog.arc90.com/2007/08/sometimes_you_are_truly_better.php

======
DanielBMarkham
Knowing when to build and when to buy is a biggie.

Especially in web development, you can get these huge honking Javascript
libraries that do maybe 1 thing you need. Just build it already.

On the other hand, once you start writing a _system_ to do something, like tag
clouds or rounded corners or something like that, use some common sense and at
least take a look at what's out there. Sometimes you can pick up some
lightweight stuff that can save you a bunch of time.

What's the saying? Good authors borrow from others. Great authors steal.

